# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > WORKOUT AND TRAINING >  How much can you arm curl?

## theron

How strong are you when you are doing bicep curls? For me I can do 75 lbs.

----------


## eradikate

75lbs with dumbell or barbells?

----------


## Ajax

4-6 reps with 24 kilos dumbells (53 pounds).

----------


## eradikate

Nice! i usually do sets with 35lbs 6-8 reps than go up to 40, 4-6 reps....not bad for a lil guy like me eh?

----------


## theron

75 lb. dumbbells is the answer.

----------


## eradikate

damn, you got some strong biceps over there theron!!! 75lb dumbells each arm!!! that's nuts!!!
You obviously are madd strong, but still scared of needles?? 
hehe

----------


## feelnfit

i did 60lbs seated db culrs and 55lbs standing hammer db curls.but this is just my 2nd week on this cycle.

----------


## silverfox

My bi's are strong every thought they are small 18.5, but in off season condition:

Hammer curls 120lbs dumbells for 6
e-z curl 2 plates for 4
stright curl 205, sloppy form

----------


## HalOd03

i start with 45lb. DB's for 6 reps, then 40lb. for 8, 35lb. for 10, then 30lb. for 12.....this is right now, coming off a little cycle.

----------


## SouthbeachDreams

55 or 60 on my last set for 3-4 reps.

----------


## Canes4Ever

> _Originally posted by eye_candy_ 
> *My bi's are strong every thought they are small 18.5, but in off season condition:
> 
> Hammer curls 120lbs dumbells for 6
> e-z curl 2 plates for 4
> stright curl 205, sloppy form*


<------ jaw hitting the ground !

Bro you are one strong mofo !!!!!!!!!
For me my bicep workout consists of:

supersetting curls with 20's x 12 and then 10's to failure, for 5 sets.
supersetting hammers 25's x 12 and then 10's to failure for 3 sets.
high cable curls 40 lbs on each hand, 4 sets of 10.

If I did a max curl I would venture to say I could curl 1 x 60 perhaps.

Okay guys make fun of me, I'm an old fart !  :Big Grin:

----------


## ironmike7000

I had a bet with a friend of mine a couple years ago on who could barbell curl the most between him and myself. My friend beat me but I did curl 185 lbs. for 1 rep. It was'nt very pretty but I did do it. I normally do reps of 95x10 115x10 135x6-8 in my bicep workout. These are done with strict form.

----------


## NightOp

Wow, lots of high numbers up there. I can max about 100 lbs by 1 rep on the curl bar, including the weight of the bar (form being somewhat sketchy, so prolly less with perfect form). I'm happy with this considering I'm almost 20 yrs old, 5'8'' and barley 170 lbs. now but of course its nothing to brag about, hopefully that number will be alot higher in a year.

For those of you that have no idea as to your 1 rep max, I have a book with tables for calculating this. Keep in mind its going to differ some from person to person depending on many factors, but its good for a rough estimate.

Take your current rep count and poundage, lets say you can curl 80 pounds (total including bar) for 8 reps. Well, mulitply 80 times 1.24 , that will give you your one rep max. If you do 6 reps of 80 lbs, mulitply 80 times 1.16 to get your one rep max. Those are just a few of the possible scenarios, but since 6 and 8 are common rep counts, hopefully this will help. The table in the book is huge and can calculate virtually any rep count to any other rep count... this is for upper body exercises only, and the factors are different for lower body, hence different tables for those as well...

----------


## Kid Shred

Seated Alternate DB curls- 75 lbs.
Hammer Strength Preacher- 4 plates
Reverse Grip Barbell Curl (45 bar)-115 lbs.

----------


## Canes4Ever

> _Originally posted by ironmike7000_ 
> *I had a bet with a friend of mine a couple years ago on who could barbell curl the most between him and myself. My friend beat me but I did curl 185 lbs. for 1 rep. It was'nt very pretty but I did do it. I normally do reps of 95x10 115x10 135x6-8 in my bicep workout. These are done with strict form.*


Dude are you sure you are 44? WOW !!!!

----------


## Canes4Ever

> _Originally posted by Kid Shred_ 
> *Seated Alternate DB curls- 75 lbs.
> Hammer Strength Preacher- 4 plates
> Reverse Grip Barbell Curl (45 bar)-115 lbs.*


geeeesh, forget what I said about getting together for a workout Kid Shred, you'd bury me !

Those are some great #'s bro.

----------


## silverfox

Don't let weight brother you, my arms look small even throught they are strong... i would love to workout out with 20s and have really nice shaped arms...

----------


## ironmike7000

Canes- The last time I checked my driving license it did say I was 44! I'll be 45 soon. It sucks getting old! LOL!

----------


## RON

I don't max either but my last set of curls with an EZ bar I do a plate on each side 6 times. I try to say strict but I may cheat a little on the last couple. Ive done 50lbs on each 6 times but I cheat too much with that much weight. I used to think my bis were strong... Damn you guys put me to shame

----------


## eradikate

> _Originally posted by Kid Shred_ 
> *Seated Alternate DB curls- 75 lbs.
> Hammer Strength Preacher- 4 plates
> Reverse Grip Barbell Curl (45 bar)-115 lbs.*


 :EEK!:  you're a monster!!!

----------


## Kid Shred

Trust me , I'm no monster. I would think the numbers would've been higher in this thread, I think all the "true " monsters are reamining silent. :Don't know:

----------


## Canes4Ever

> _Originally posted by ironmike7000_ 
> *Canes- The last time I checked my driving license it did say I was 44! I'll be 45 soon. It sucks getting old! LOL!*


Not if you can throw around the iron like you can Mike.  :Big Grin: 

Someday I hope I can curl 1 rep x 135.

I hope some of you guys appreciate what you have been able to accomplish, please don't take it for granted. 

(I'm not implying you do Mike, please don't take it that way, I was talking to everyone in general)

----------


## Jenna

I curl 35 lbs. dumbells..... yea yea.... I know..  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## ironmike7000

Jenna....how many reps can you do with 35 lb. dumbells? I'm just curious because my wife ( she's 5-7 135 lbs.) can do 4-5 reps.

----------


## Jenna

> _Originally posted by ironmike7000_ 
> *Jenna....how many reps can you do with 35 lb. dumbells? I'm just curious because my wife ( she's 5-7 135 lbs.) can do 4-5 reps.*


I do 8 reps, seated. I may at times, only hit 6 or 7 on my last set. This is 2nd on bi-day. I start out with straight bar curls...then go to seated dumbell curls.....

----------


## jleighty17

i think jenna is stronger than alot of guys i know hell manybe even me lol 
good weight jenna

----------


## broncojosh

My biceps are weak as shit...was never good at curls, so avoided them forever, then kinda grew up and am working them finally. 8-10 with 70lb db. Last set I do 12 with 55lb db....I know, but I'm working them finally. Straight bar I do 135 for 10

----------


## Canes4Ever

> _Originally posted by broncojosh_ 
> *My biceps are weak as shit...was never good at curls, so avoided them forever, then kinda grew up and am working them finally. 8-10 with 70lb db. Last set I do 12 with 55lb db....I know, but I'm working them finally. Straight bar I do 135 for 10*


Bronco !!!! Weak? Where in the world is 70 lbs for reps weak ???? ......bro, go and read my paltry amounts for a good  :LOL: 

Dude I guess it is all relative.....you are around a lot of football players so maybe they are all that strong or stronger, but in my world you are qualified for *Worlds Strongest Man* type stuff.

Like I said earlier in a post, guys don't take what you can do for granted. It's pretty awesome to lift these amounts you do and there are guys like me that look at that for inspriation.

----------


## Tsunami

50lbs for 6-8 reps.

----------


## bex

150BB curl and 100 reverse curl 10 reps.....

----------


## Babyweight

30 lb dumbells 8 reps, 35 lb maybe 4 reps on a good day.
Barbell have done 75lbs but on regular workout regime 65 lbs.

----------


## shonuff

last time i went heavy i did 70lbs db 3 times, i havent taken any AS yet. i have arm workout today so i guess ill see what i can do  :Afro:

----------


## Canes4Ever

> _Originally posted by bexsome_ 
> *150BB curl and 100 reverse curl 10 reps.....*


See what I mean, this is awesome Bex....you are one strong mofo !

----------


## gixxerboy1

im small 5'6 170 but decenct bi strenght i do db's second and do go up to 55's

----------


## Vegas Kid

No excuses just the facts. EZ bar curl 70+bar for 8-10 reps with strict form. But I'm getting bigger every day!!

----------


## theron

I'm not the only strong one on here! :Strong Smiley:

----------


## David B.

> _Originally posted by ironmike7000_ 
> *Canes- The last time I checked my driving license it did say I was 44! I'll be 45 soon. It sucks getting old! LOL!*


Sure beats the other alternative.

--dnb, 46 in a few months

----------


## Canes4Ever

> _Originally posted by David B._ 
> *
> 
> Sure beats the other alternative.
> 
> --dnb, 46 in a few months*


This is true  :Big Grin:  By the way David B. check out the Over 30 forum where we old farts comesurate  :LOL:

----------


## gymnut4u

seated ,,,,,,,worm up with 50lbs then end up @ 70lbs for 8 on my last set ,standing worm up with 45lbs end up @ 70lbs or so with good form , my by's are strong but everytime I start working them hard , or my try's , my elbow's give me a fit !!!!

----------


## Canes4Ever

> _Originally posted by gymnut4u_ 
> *seated ,,,,,,,worm up with 50lbs then end up @ 70lbs for 8 on my last set ,standing worm up with 45lbs end up @ 70lbs or so with good form , my by's are strong but everytime I start working them hard , or my try's , my elbow's give me a fit !!!!*


I hear ya Gymnut, I have the same problem especially if I use the preacher bench for my curls. You'd think it would be better since you are supporting your arms, but I think that preacher bench allows you to do more weight and that hurts the tendons. Are you ever doing any with the preacher bench?

----------


## David B.

> _Originally posted by Canes4Ever_ 
> *
> 
> This is true  By the way David B. check out the Over 30 forum where we old farts comesurate *


Ahem! As long as I'm still older than you, you do not have the right to use the words "old fart" in my presence.  :Welcome:  

--dnb

----------


## Canes4Ever

> _Originally posted by David B._ 
> *
> 
> Ahem! As long as I'm still older than you, you do not have the right to use the words "old fart" in my presence.  
> 
> --dnb*


Oops  :Big Grin:  Yes sir !  :LOL:

----------


## chris245

with dumbells: 50's

straight bar: 85

both for reps

----------


## David B.

> _Originally posted by Canes4Ever_ 
> *
> 
> Oops  Yes sir ! *



There, that's more like it!

--dnb

----------


## Canes4Ever

> _Originally posted by David B._ 
> *
> 
> 
> There, that's more like it!
> 
> --dnb*


 :LOL:

----------


## PTbyJason

> _Originally posted by ironmike7000_ 
> *I normally do reps of 95x10 115x10 135x6-8 in my bicep workout. These are done with strict form.*


My workout and weight exactly. Hell, we could workout together. I am getting stronger, but I don't think I am doing too bad for still being natural.

----------


## Canes4Ever

> _Originally posted by PTbyJason_ 
> *
> 
> My workout and weight exactly. Hell, we could workout together. I am getting stronger, but I don't think I am doing too bad for still being natural.*


 :Cussing: 

J/K bro, nice work Jason. On another note good to see you posting more often today  :Big Grin:

----------


## Iron Ghost

straight bar - 185 x 6 (decent form) 225 for 1 or 2 (bad form)

dumbbells - last set 90 - 95's for 4 - 6 reps. (decent form)

I do hammers at the end with 85's for only 4 - 6 reps.

----------


## D3m3nt3d

I have done the 60's 8 times in each arm with dumbells
i have done 100lbs 8 times in each arm with cables
I have done 160lbs once with the bar
and i have repped 190lbs 9 times with the cables (both arms..lol)

----------


## Canes4Ever

> _Originally posted by Iron Ghost_ 
> *straight bar - 185 x 6 (decent form) 225 for 1 or 2 (bad form)
> 
> dumbbells - last set 90 - 95's for 4 - 6 reps. (decent form)
> 
> I do hammers at the end with 85's for only 4 - 6 reps.*


Wow !  :EEK!:

----------


## Canes4Ever

> _Originally posted by D3m3nt3d_ 
> *I have done the 60's 8 times in each arm with dumbells
> i have done 100lbs 8 times in each arm with cables
> I have done 160lbs once with the bar
> and i have repped 190lbs 9 times with the cables (both arms..lol)*


Nice work bro !

----------


## DC24

185lb barbells for 8-6-4 then 45's db for 3x8

----------


## Canes4Ever

> _Originally posted by DC24_ 
> *185lb barbells for 8-6-4 then 45's db for 3x8*


Dang you brothers are too damn strong for me......shiat !  :EEK!:

----------


## thespiritofaman

Let's see, I rarely go super heavy, but I trained with a few friends last week on biceps and here are the numbers.

One arm dumbell preacher curls 70-6 reps
BB curls 135 3x8-10
21's concentration curls with 55 dumbells
then close grip pull ups 3xfailure.

But u should of seen what they were doing!!! Ouch!!

Arms measure pumped and flexed 18 3/4 as of yesterday.

Peace
Spirit

----------


## ironmike7000

> _Originally posted by PTbyJason_ 
> *
> 
> My workout and weight exactly. Hell, we could workout together. I am getting stronger, but I don't think I am doing too bad for still being natural.*


Hey if your ever in Ohio maybe we could get in a bicep workout. We could see who could rep out the most with 135 lbs.

----------


## chris245

Update since 4-20:

Seated dumbbell curl:55lbs for 6 reps(was 50 before)
Standing dumbbell curl:60lbs for 5-6 reps(was 55)
Straight bar curl:50 a side

----------


## Kärnfysikern

Barbel curl 110*6(the last 2 reps aretn so pretty)

standing db curl 54* 6(each arm)

----------


## PTbyJason

> _Originally posted by ironmike7000_ 
> *Hey if your ever in Ohio maybe we could get in a bicep workout. We could see who could rep out the most with 135 lbs.*


I'm game for that. Never been to Ohio, but if I ever do, you will know it. Same here, ever visit TX, let me know. It'd be great to workout with you.

----------


## Canes4Ever

> _Originally posted by chris245_ 
> *Update since 4-20:
> 
> Seated dumbbell curl:55lbs for 6 reps(was 50 before)
> Standing dumbbell curl:60lbs for 5-6 reps(was 55)
> Straight bar curl:50 a side*



Showoff !  :No No: 

(seriously though, good deal  :Thumps Up: )

----------


## chris245

lol sorry Canes,just like to keep people updated around here

im sure your close to,or even past some peoples numbers anyways,so no worries

----------


## Canes4Ever

> _Originally posted by chris245_ 
> *lol sorry Canes,just like to keep people updated around here
> 
> im sure your close to,or even past some peoples numbers anyways,so no worries*


Nope, but I wish I was....I'm an old duffer and natural as of yet, so I am a weakling compared to you guys.

I usually do my sets with 20's for curls, and 25's for my hammers.....sucks being old and weak.

----------


## theron

I can do 80 lbs. now.I've gained an inch on my biceps!

----------


## jonesmeister

i am quite weak on arms but here r mine any how:

bb curls 50kg for 6 reps (erm 110lbs :Don't know:  )
but db alternate curls 30kg each hand for 6 reps(66lb :Don't know:  )

----------


## dern180

35 -40 pds ......4 sets .....4 to 6 reps

----------


## nyteen27

Alot yeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

----------


## ZTEM

hey nightop is my twin....we weigh the same, are the same height, and curl the same

----------


## BIG MICK

Three sets of eight dumbell curls 75lbs...










GO HARD OR GO HOME!!!!!!!!! :Strong Smiley:   :Strong Smiley:

----------


## VitaminT2

i can do 75lbs for one rep and i haven't started using anything yet, im thinking about it tho.

----------


## Big Rush

Seated preacher curl usually goes like this for me (15 lb bar used):
Set 1: 65lbs x 10 reps
Set 2: 75-85lbs x 10 reps
Set 3: 95lbs x 8 reps
Set 4: 105-115lbs x 6 reps

Dumbell curls (standing)

start out at 35's x 10...then to 40's x 10...then to 45's x 8...then to 50's x 8...will be moving up very soon. I yhink I could max 75 for one time. I'll let you all know Tues. when I do arms.

Peace

----------


## Big Rush

> _Originally posted by jonesmeister_ 
> *i am quite weak on arms but here r mine any how:
> 
> bb curls 50kg for 6 reps (erm 110lbs )
> but db alternate curls 30kg each hand for 6 reps(66lb )*


Bro, thats far from weak

----------


## jonesmeister

i meant in comparison to other body parts  :Strong Smiley:

----------


## Little Jonah

my max for one handed dumbell curls are 50 ... i usally just do sets wit 40's though...... pretty good for a youngen like me ahha

----------


## thegame01

i dumbell curl 65 for 4x10 
hammer is the same . I did have tendon damage in one bicep last yr kept me from doing curls for 6 months .welli cheated at the end when i could bear the pain but was only using 20"s

----------


## gymaddict

Dumbells(if i am working alone)i do my first three reps at 40lbs they usually fall into (6,5,4) then i drop to 35 and do three more sets(8,7,6)

Barbells(if with a partner)3sets with ezbar60lbs (15,14,13) 3 sets ezbar 70(8,7,6) when i have a partner i do a lot of forced reps.

----------

